# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  فیزیک رو پاس نکردم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه مشکل پیش میاد؟

## Ansari85

سلام دوستان،یه سوال دارم که نمیدونستم دقیقا کجا باید مطرحش میکردم،این شد که یه تاپیک جدید باز کردم  من امسال کنکور دادم(اولین سالمه)و منتظر اعلام نتایج هستم،اما متاسفانه فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی رو هنوز پاس نکردم و موکول شده به دی ماه  با توجه به این وضعیت،اگر من دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم نمیتونم برم؟یا بهم مهلت میدن تا ضمن تحصیل تو دانشگاه یک واحد فیزیکمم پاس کنم؟  رشتمم ریاضی هست

----------


## aliara88

> سلام دوستان،یه سوال دارم که نمیدونستم دقیقا کجا باید مطرحش میکردم،این شد که یه تاپیک جدید باز کردم  من امسال کنکور دادم(اولین سالمه)و منتظر اعلام نتایج هستم،اما متاسفانه فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی رو هنوز پاس نکردم و موکول شده به دی ماه  با توجه به این وضعیت،اگر من دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم نمیتونم برم؟یا بهم مهلت میدن تا ضمن تحصیل تو دانشگاه یک واحد فیزیکمم پاس کنم؟  رشتمم ریاضی هست


*متاسفانه باید بگم نمیتونی  اصلا امکان نداره



ترم اولم که اصلا مرخصی نمیدن
ولی آزادو فک کنم بتونی بری
البته از ترم بعد*



ولی من جای یو بودم حتما میرفتم واسه ثبت نام
تو ایران خیلی از این سیستما هنوز دستیه و احتمالش زیاده حواسشون نباشه و خطا کنن

برو مثلا به جا مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یه مدرک دیگه رو بهشون نشون بده


راستییییییییی همین الان یادم اومد
برو مدرستون با مدیر صحبت کن
یادمه دیده بودم همچین چیزیو تو دبیرستان
که طرف دانشگاه دولتی قبول شده بود ولی به خاطر پاس نکردن بعضی واحداش نمیتونست بره اما مدیره با نفوذی که داشته تونسته حل کنه قضیه رو

حتما مدرستون برو
احتمالن چند تا مورد مثل خودتم میبینی اونجا



و در آخر .... خیلی جواب میده
توکل کن به خدا بگو* خدا جوووووون* هر چی خودت میدونی  :Yahoo (90):  شاید واقعا نرفتنت واست بهتر باشه

----------


## MehD

> سلام دوستان،یه سوال دارم که نمیدونستم دقیقا کجا باید مطرحش میکردم،این شد که یه تاپیک جدید باز کردم  من امسال کنکور دادم(اولین سالمه)و منتظر اعلام نتایج هستم،اما متاسفانه فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی رو هنوز پاس نکردم و موکول شده به دی ماه  با توجه به این وضعیت،اگر من دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشم نمیتونم برم؟یا بهم مهلت میدن تا ضمن تحصیل تو دانشگاه یک واحد فیزیکمم پاس کنم؟  رشتمم ریاضی هست


هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد، شما میتونید توی دی ماه این درس رو پاس کنید، مدارک هم برای دانشگاه باید تا آخر دی ماه تکمیل بشه

----------


## aliara88

> هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد، شما میتونید توی دی ماه این درس رو پاس کنید، مدارک هم برای دانشگاه باید تا آخر دی ماه تکمیل بشه


*کی همچین حرفی زده !!!!!!
وقتی هفته ی بعد احتمالا یکشنبه یا دوشنبه برن ثبت نام اولین چیزی که میگن بعد از شناسنامه کارت ملی / مدرک پیش دانشگاهی خواهد بود ...
بعدشم اگر به دلایلی در دسترس نباشه ازش گواهی میگیرن زیرشم باید تاریخ فارغ التحصیلیشو بنویسه + امضا و اثر انگشت*

----------

